# Πριν την επισκευή... > Εξαρτήματα προς Ζήτηση & Προσφορά >  Samsung LE40A786r2f

## mikemtb73

Σπασμένο πάνελ από πτώση. 
Options:
1.ζητείται πάνελ σε λογική τιμή 
2.διατίθεται για ανταλλακτικά

----------

